# White Plastisol rough and jammed to screen mesh



## nattapon (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi If you could help I ran into white ink print problem I've print for a year and has no problem with white since I use 156-180 mesh to get smooth print and white 1102 triangle and lately ink getting jammed in mesh doesn't flush all when push squeegee the result bad print and I didn't get smooth surface print anymore as use to...

was it because of off contact? I've adjust print head press since first adjust

or was it because i add curable reducer to ink


----------



## nattapon (Sep 28, 2011)

i've pictures of my mesh and ink problem how do i upload to this forrum


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

When you reply or create comment look for the paper clip icon on the top row of options. If you click on the paper clip icon you can upload images.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

go to advance and then to manage attachments. then upload your image. or the paper clip.


----------

